# LOGO 8 und PT100



## Humbert (21 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich besitze eine LOGO 8 12/24 RCE und dem AM2 RTD Modul.
Ich habe eine simple Steuerung zur Optimierung meiner Sauna geschrieben, welche im Simulationsmodus auch funktioniert.
Die analogen Schwellwertschalter sowie der Analogverstärker sind als Sensor PT100 parametriert.
Mein Problem ist, dass das PT100 -49 °C ausgibt.
Ich vermute, dass ich die LOGO nicht richtig verdrahtet habe, da die -49°C ja der untere Messbereichsendwert sind.
Sorry, aber ich bin hier der totale Anfänger.
Muss für den analogen Eingang AI1 der Eingang I7 an der LOGO verdrahtet werden und wenn ja, wie?
Oder ist es ausreichend, nur das PT100 am AM2 RTD Modul anzuschließen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß Humbert


----------



## GUNSAMS (21 Februar 2015)

Die Analogeingänge des Basismoduls können nur 0-10V verarbeiten, keine PT100/1000. Diese _*müssen*_ an das AM2 RTD angeschlossen, weil nur dieses die PT100/1000 verarbeiten können.
Der Simulation ist das egal, da es nicht weiß, wo sich der Analogeingang 1 befindet. Hättest du eine 230V Logo, dann hätte das Basismodul keinen Analogeingang und AI1 wäre dann auf dem ersten analogen Erweiterungsmodul.

Edit:
Welcher AI es dann in deinem Programm ist, hängt davon ab, ob du an deinen Basismodul Analogeingänge nutzt oder nicht. Wenn du welche nutzt, kommt es darauf an, wie viele.


----------



## hucki (21 Februar 2015)

Humbert schrieb:


> Muss für den analogen Eingang AI1 der Eingang I7 an der LOGO verdrahtet werden und wenn ja, wie?
> Oder ist es ausreichend, nur das PT100 am AM2 RTD Modul anzuschließen?


Bin jetzt nicht so der Hardware-Profi der LOGO!, aber normalerweise schließt Du den PT100 nur am AM2 RTD an.
Jedoch wird dieser Eingang nicht AI1 sein, da dass dem Eingang I7 der LOGO 8 12/24 RCE entsprechen sollte.

Theoretisch sollten AI1-4 auf das Hauptmodul entfallen und AI5 dann auf den ersten AI des AM2. Könnte noch sein, dass AI3 und 4 nur auf das Hauptmodul gehen, wenn diese auch eingestellt sind.
Probiere einfach mal die AIs der Reihe nach durch. Oder füge alle AIs (2-8) mit einem Merker als Abschluss ein und beobachte online, welcher auf Deinen PT100 reagiert.


----------



## Humbert (21 Februar 2015)

Danke euch für die Antworten,

ich denke (hoffe) des Problems Lösung lag in den Einstellungen für den AI Eingang.
Unter Einstellungen für AI3 und AI4 war "2 AI aktivieren" gesetzt.
Mit "0 AI aktivieren" zeigt das PT100 vernünftige Werte.
LOGO muss zwangsläufig nicht "logisch" sein :-?

Gruß Humbert


----------



## GUNSAMS (22 Februar 2015)

Humbert schrieb:


> LOGO muss zwangsläufig nicht "logisch" sein :-?
> 
> Gruß Humbert



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Bei jedem Logikmodul oder SPS-Steuerung gibt es solche oder ähnliche Einstellungen. Dann sind alle "Nicht logisch"?


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Februar 2015)

Mit "keine AI" wird der Analogeingang des Erweiterungsmoduls zu AI1.
Mit "2 AI aktivieren" müsste der Eingang des RTD-Moduls folglich AI3 heißen.

Wenn man eine Logik nicht versteht, bedeutet das nicht, das die Logik falsch ist.

Der Tip von hucki sollte schon in die Richtung zielen.


----------



## Humbert (10 März 2015)

Über den Tip von hucki bin ich ja auf die Lösung gestoßen.

Der Satz, "Logo muss zwangsläufig nicht logisch sein", war allerdings schon mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint, und daß das Problem nicht die Logo sondern ICH war. 
Aber ein kleiner Hinweis bezüglich der Analogeingänge bei Verwendung des RTD-Moduls in der Bedienungsanleitung wäre sicher kein Schaden gewesen. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.

Neues Problem:
Die vorhandenen PT100 Sensoren sind "relativ" träge und habe mir deshalb einen PT100 Luftsensor (3-Leiter) besorgt. 
Dieser Sensor hat einen Einsatzbereich von -35°C bis 105°C, welchen er bei meinem Betrieb nicht erreicht. Maximal 95°C
Jetzt ist es so, dass er bei Raumtemperatur ca. 0,5 K mehr anzeigt wie Vergleichsmessstellen (anderes PT100 und zwei digital Thermometer) aber bei aufgeheizter Sauna 10°C weniger (Saunatemperatur 95°C und Luftfühler 85°C, was zum Abschalten des Saunaofens geführt hat).

Die Sensoreinstellungen in der Logo Soft habe ich nicht verändert.

Hat jemand einen Tip was dafür ursächlich sein könnte? 

Danke im Voraus

Humbert


----------



## weißnix_ (10 März 2015)

Als erstes denke ich da an den Montageort. Wenn der Sensor auf einer Oberfläche (Wand) montiert ist, wird er tendenziell zu wenig anzeigen, da die Wand eine enorme Trägheit aufweist.

Sitzt deine Vergleichsstelle nur in der Nähe oder wirklich dicht am Sensor?

Alternativ kannst Du die Kennlinie mittels Widerstandsmessung mal überprüfen, indem Du den Sensor mit Vergleichssensor direkt zusammenpappst (Kabelbinder) und gemeinsam z.B. in ein Glasröhrchen in heißes Wasser tauchst. Nach einer gewissen Ausgleichszeit sollten beide Sensoren sich eingepegelt haben und im Idealfall nicht mehr als 1...2% voneinander abweichen.

Der zweite Gedanke wäre Luftzug an der Messstelle. Das kann auch interessante Auswirkungen haben.

10K Abweichung lassen sich so ohne weiteres nicht mit Sensorabweichungen erklären. Deshalb der Ansatz zur Prüfung der Umgebungs-/Montagebedingungen.


----------

